# â€˜Noviceâ€™ getting first horse!



## Charlie_girl (19 September 2019)

I used to have regular riding lessons in my teens but life got busy as I grew up and i hadnâ€™t ridden properly again (for at least 11 / 12 years) until earlier this year and wow I have the bug!!! I am so in love with it! 

I started lessons from scratch wanting to learn and not miss a trick and my instructor is fantastic, I know I have a lot to learn but I am excelling very quickly and love every minute of it. 

I am in a fortunate position where I can afford the upkeep of a horse and would love one of my own and that I can continue taking my lessons on.

Iâ€™ve ridden a variety of horses now and I am very gentle and subtle with my aids but can be firmer if needed. Iâ€™ve ridden the larger horses and actually feel more comfortable on them circa 16hh plus... 

I DO NOT want to out horse myself and am seeking a horse solely for pleasure - probably no competitions or if so theyâ€™d be irregular.

I love riding this particular warmblood mare and when on her itâ€™s the best feeling in the world however sheâ€™s a bit feisty on the ground and though riding would be great i worry if I had a horse like this I would perhaps be nervous in the stable or grooming her etc ...alternatively I also regularly ride this gelding cob, has the most beautiful nature, gentle as you like but I find the ride not so enjoyable and comfortable but know one like him would be great to spend time with , groom, wash be around etc ... I am already looking but I am in no rush to purchase ... 

As I would be totally green to horse care I have discussed a full livery service at a local stables while I further learn and gain more experience and confidence in the care whilst I have the horse...

I know a lot of seasoned horse owners may say I shouldnâ€™t get a horse but between my enthusiasm and the support network I would have at my fingertips I would give a horse a wonderful home so my questions is . . . What advise would you give me before I get tooo excited! 

Get the ride I want ?
Pick the horse with the calmest nature and just learn to ride a different way?
How much should I really be spending on a leisure horse not wanting to compete it etc ?
Have any of you been in this situation? 

I am new to all of this so Iâ€™d appreciate constructive and fair responses as this is a brand new world to me but Iâ€™m super excited to be apart of it!!!  

Thanks


----------



## [118739] (19 September 2019)

Please consider a loan/horse share situation to begin with for ~year & see how you get on. Build up your own experience with a horse who also has their own back-up network of people who know him i.e. if he's feeling off colour etc. there will be people who recognise this, act on it & explain how and why they knew as they go. This will benefit your riding too - if your horse does something you don't expect drop the sharer a line "hey x did this today is he ok or just being cheeky?" if you're the sole person responsible you could end up frightening yourself over silly behaviour that really needs to be nipped in the bud (even good ol' happy hackers try it on when they can!).

Its said time and time again on these forums that owning a horse is 100% different to going to a school for riding lessons - no matter how much time you spend grooming & tacking up in-between. But the only way you can learn is through trying - which is why loaning/horse sharing are really good options to build up confidence & know what type of horse you get on with: this will also widen the horses available to you when you're buying - you won't have to restrict yourself to the calm dobbin who's great to handle with a top speed of 3mph because you'll have developed your ability to handle a horse. 

I hope you can find something that works for you! Sounds like you've got a good support network either way.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (19 September 2019)

Second the loan suggestion above. 

I didn't loan first and went head first into it. I was lucky to have a fabulous support network because even on full livery, you need to be able to make decisions, make quality judgements on the care etc. It could easily have gone wrong for me.

On the type of horse; whatever makes you happy, not just in the saddle but to be around. Riding is a small part of ownership and you need to be happy doing all of it. Don't compromise on personality and temperament.


----------



## Roxylola (19 September 2019)

You will spend more time with your horse on the ground doing jobs (unless you're on full livery I suppose).  Yes, loan first but find something you can be mates with and enjoy riding.  The riding soon stops being quite so much fun if you are struggling to do your day to day jobs though.


----------



## [118739] (19 September 2019)

Also just going to steal some bits from another thread (with a bit of a mean generalist title but some people make good points):




_I think novice riders buy unsuitable horses because:
a) they don't realise that they are novices - happens a lot with riding school riders
b) they have great plans of training it up, and want to go on a 'journey' with their green horse
c) the horse didn't seem unsuitable at first (a likely possibility, given the amount of lying sellers)_

Read more at https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...ustainable-horses.777035/#qXgaMC2WHe4T53pi.99

Click to expand...





_I've fallen into C before, luckily with only a share and the owner was on hand to help out with the problems we were having. First ride we had a few bucks going into canter, nothing I can't handle I learnt to canter on a pony that did this, otherwise a bit spooky but fine. Second ride not too bad. third ride, once I'd agreed to the share, it took me 20 minutes to get on, then he was running off, rearing and striking out, standing and refusing to move, Just generally being a real handful. I left wanting to cry, but his owner we saw I was having a lot of issues as she was always around to start with and helped us work through them_

Read more at https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/...ustainable-horses.777035/#qXgaMC2WHe4T53pi.99

Click to expand...

I'm just trying to draw attention to the story about the share situation & how it being a share saved the day!


----------



## alibali (19 September 2019)

I was very lucky not to be able to afford my own horses until I was 30 despite riding from 7 or 8 years old. In fact I was also lucky not to be able to afford regular riding lessons in my late teens/early 20s. Sounds strange statements to make I know and I didn't feel lucky at the time but let me explain... 

I had reached a passable level of competence before student life and fending for myself made paying to ride impossible. I was forced to find others who had horses needing exercised, resulting in my riding anything and everything that came my way for around 15 years. Wow what an education! Polo ponies, hunters, privately owned horses some an absolute joy others an absolute nightmare! But all taught me something. As a bonus I saw a huge range of different methods and practices of horse care, some I didn't agree with but unless welfare was compromised it wasn't my place to say, others I learned from. 

I did miss out on opportunities to compete which only came once I owned my own horse but I can honestly say I am glad I had those 'wilderness years'. I found riding privately owned horses very different from riding school horses. My advice to you if you want to improve your riding is to sit on as many different horses as you can and learn what each can teach you. Either loan for a while or ride at a number of different riding schools to increase your experience. If you're competent enough look to exercise ride but don't buy a horse too soon because it will narrow your experience. You'll learn to ride one horse very well but what about the next? 

Great to hear how happy riding is making you, I hope it gives you as much joy as it's given me ðŸ˜„


----------



## Charlie_girl (19 September 2019)

Thanks everyone for your replies and guidance I really appreciate it!! 

I have briefly considered a loan/ share  but I donâ€™t think that scenario would work for me/ I donâ€™t totally feel comfortable with it. (Again I could just have my information / feelings wrong about it)

When owning a horse I would know where I stand - everything is my responsibility, health, insurance, care, exercise, attention, tack the works and will always be part of the family- wouldnt have to say goodbye a year later after bonding or spending circa 8k per annum on livery for a horse that wonâ€™t always or will ever be mine etc 

When loaning I feel  ...A lot of horses out for loan / sharing advertise that they want them kept at their current stables. Iâ€™ve also heard a lot of issues that happens with loans. When it goes well itâ€™s great but then ...When it doesnâ€™t go well there are lots of fall outs and issues between loaner and â€˜ownerâ€™ etc .

I get very attached to animals and couldnâ€™t dream of having my dogs one moment then â€˜handing them backâ€™ at the end of agreement etc - I know it may be slightly different...
And itâ€™s not that I am not a considerate person, but this is something I donâ€™t want to â€˜shareâ€™ I would really love this to be all mine as bizarre as that may sound ... I totally understand the reasons why itâ€™s suggested though- see if i like it / am able before long term committing to it..Iâ€™m quite an â€˜all inâ€™ kind of person and full ownership is something Iâ€™d really love to have ðŸ˜†


----------



## Charlie_girl (19 September 2019)

mmwwdd said:



			Also just going to steal some bits from another thread (with a bit of a mean generalist title but some people make good points):





I'm just trying to draw attention to the story about the share situation & how it being a share saved the day!
		
Click to expand...

Wow that would not be a happy situation!! Of course we all hope â€˜thatâ€™ doesnâ€™t happen to us. Genuinely thank you for sharing that.

Within theory, I have a stable that will help me find the future horse via their contacts and it would stay stabled with them. They are a schooling livery too but Iâ€™m certainly not wanting to find a green horse but I know what a mine field it is with sellers perhaps not being the most honest while selling . With all the stories I see no one ever shares the positive scenarios and I keep seeing horror stories ... itâ€™s such a scary process to even think about wanting to go through


----------



## Charlie_girl (19 September 2019)

Roxylola said:



			You will spend more time with your horse on the ground doing jobs (unless you're on full livery I suppose).  Yes, loan first but find something you can be mates with and enjoy riding.  The riding soon stops being quite so much fun if you are struggling to do your day to day jobs though.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  Roxylola!! 
Though the said horse will be on full livery to begin with the plan is to learn the day to day bits whist on full livery so while I build in confidence I can then reduce to part livery etc but I know that the horse is fully cared for while I am learning this aspect.

Thank you re the advice, I agree that one that I can be â€˜mates withâ€™ probably is the most important factor to consider!


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 September 2019)

while i understand your feelings i would still say try sharing through this next winter to get the experience of the way a horse is a little livelier and everything, even riding becomes not so much fun when its pouring and freezing cold.  i worked part time at a riding school and learnt loads about horse management and also rode the naughty ones.  the riding school horses and ponies did less work in the winter and could be really challenging and not plods!!!!! i also exercised the liveries and they were not always easy..  i got my first horse when i was 21 and even after all of that experience it was pretty challenging to have to make all of the decisions for another living thing...


----------



## [118739] (20 September 2019)

Iâ€™d say the overwhelming opinion here is loan or share first - even if itâ€™s short term. Ultimately when you think you know the ropes to do it 100% alone it may be sad â€œgiving backâ€ the horse whoâ€™s taught you a lot but that will always be outweighed by the excitement of finding your own dude. (Plus youâ€™ll be â€œgiving backâ€ to the owner a person of trust to the horse - imagine how hard it would be to sell if you didnâ€™t get on with your new buy that youâ€™ve fallen in love with?!) 

Iâ€™m a lifelong horse owner whoâ€™s never sold a horse/pony (still got my first pony living out retirement) but I still loaned a show pony once upon a time to decide whether it was the sort of responsibility I wanted rather than my usual rough and ready types (and by the end of the year I decided it wasnâ€™t even though that little soft guy was the sweetest!!). 

Another fun story: Recently Iâ€™ve bought a TB who on paper is perfect in ridden temprament & ground manners but sheâ€™s got crap TB feet & kicks like a b*tch when back feet are handled. Something Iâ€™d say has been mismanaged but now that sheâ€™s come to Me I have the chance to a) improve her hoof quality (4 months of patience and expensive supplements so far!) & b) teach her how to stand safely for shoeing, picking out etc. Sheâ€™d have scared a beginner in all honesty but I know for a fact that all the other people viewing her were novices going with their trainers & all put in offers thinking sheâ€™d be perfect for them.


----------



## [118739] (20 September 2019)

I donâ€™t want to sound negative but ultimately for 6 months / a year of learning the ropes it will not only do the world of good for you but also your future best friend.


----------



## ponyparty (20 September 2019)

When people above are saying "loan" I think they mean part-loan, OP. So you wouldn't be paying the horse's livery fees etc - although you may be expected to make some sort of financial contribution towards the upkeep of the horse, for the privilege of riding it. I have had a few on part-loan over the years, (paying between Â£10-30 per week), including the horse I eventually ended up buying. The arrangement for me was usually something like 3 days per week - you go up and groom, ride, feed, turn out, muck out etc. 

The benefit of part-loaning for you (I worked on a yard so didn't really need the mucking out/handling experience!) would be that you'd get to learn about stable management and horse care as you go. It would also be a nice way to ease you into having to go up to do your horse in all weathers, albeit just 3 days per week. So I wouldn't discount the idea just yet  

Of course, with a part-loan (also sometimes called sharing) the horse would remain at the stables he/she is already kept at. This is not necessarily a bad thing though - different places/people have different ways of doing things, so it's another good way to increase your experience. Plus you could make some good horsey friends in your local area, which is always nice - once you've got your own horse, you can meet up for hacks or at fun rides/shows! When I first bought my horse I had him on a yard with someone I made friends with through a previous loan, which was lovely. 

You can generally find about about part-loans/shares on Preloved and your local horsey FB groups.

Not trying to put you off buying of course! It's just there is a huge gulf between having lessons and having your own horse, and having one on part-loan is a great stepping stone. Even just the riding bit - getting used to doing schooling sessions on your own without the direction of an instructor and working through any difficult behaviour. It's all good experience. 

There are also some BHS awards you can work towards, not sure how it works now really as it's changed but the info is here - might be useful to check this out: https://pathways.bhs.org.uk/challenge-awards/

Good luck with it all, let us know what you go on to do - and whether it's a part-loan or you buy your own, we will want pics


----------



## Carrottom (20 September 2019)

I haven't read all the replies but having owned horses for over 25 years I  would not buy one that I  didn't feel confident handling on the ground.


----------



## m1stify (20 September 2019)

I was exactly you 9 years ago and I Took the plunge and we are still going strong! I donâ€™t think you will ever be â€˜readyâ€™ and it sounds like you have your head screwed on so go for it. I shared briefly before I purchased and ended up with broken bones! Best of luck it was the best thing I ever did.


----------



## Skib (21 September 2019)

The advice on this forum is that newish riders should not buy their own horse. 

I too had a fabulous livery yard but after 5 years riding they advised me not to buy a horse. That was largely due to cost but also because owning just one horse is a limitation - Sometmes the horse you own will be off work and it will eventually grow old. I was in need of regular exercise. Not owning a horse gives one a choice of horses and the exercise was important for my health.

In retrospect I wish I had bought a horse. In spite of not owning, I luckilly had long relationships with two particular horses, (one was a share) plus I organised my equestrian education.
But education isnt everything. At a clinic I have no horse to take and am always the spectator taking notes.
I know a couple of  women who bought horses soon when learning to ride. My sister in law was persuaded to buy a horse by her RI and yard. Another simply picked a breed and bought a horse from a top breeder, sight unseen. Both have had long and happy relationships.

However in view of your first post I would suggest that before buying a horse you learn how to control horses when leading them or from the ground. When you learned to ride as a child, possibly the horses were groomed and tacked up ready for you. And groundwork was not taught. But unless you can teach a horse to behave as you wish, you are going to be lost as a new owner. And probably frightened too.


----------



## JillA (21 September 2019)

Everyone has to start somewhere, and these days there are loads of experienced people around plus t'internet so long as you realise there is more to learn. Which you clearly do, having posted instead of just going out and acquiring. When I bought my first horse I had no idea - where to keep her, how to feed her, what tack to buy etc etc. Fortunately I found what nowadays we would call DIY livery with other similarly inexperienced owners but an old farmer who knew work horses at least. And asked around if I encountered a problem, which now you can do on line. 
Good luck and enjoy horse ownership


----------



## teacups (21 September 2019)

See, I agree with Skib, however that last point is the other problem. The general advice on here is 'to learn how to handle and train a horse on the ground'. If people get a dog there are puppy training classes. But for horses? If that type of training is not on offer anywhere, how are people supposed to learn? 

The number of people who want a novice sharer and are happy to teach them (and that's assuming thÃ©y know what they are doing) is very limited. Buying a horse and paying a trainer? Then the horse is bought already. Plenty of freelance instructors around, but not many who will teach you, riding or otherwise, if you don't provide the horse.

I did a horse care & riding evening class at a local college and that was very limited, plus any handling skills were about how to tie up and move around a horse - not how to teach a horse to behave.

Those of you here who were not born into a horsey family and given a pony when you were small: how did you learn?


----------



## Barton Bounty (21 September 2019)

I learned at a riding school, every weekend all school holidays, started at 11 and got my own loan pony at 14 , own pony at 15. When i started  i used to work there for rides, got to hack about 2/3 times  a day or a lesson just whatever she let you do. Its just about gathering experience. And even when i got my own pony who was safe as houses i still was nervous. But you will learn more as you go along anyway plus other people will be able to help and advise and they wont mind. 

Do it, you wont regret it ðŸ´ðŸ´


----------



## milliepops (21 September 2019)

I agree that a total novice is going to find it harder to get a (useful to them) share horse without spending quite a bit on it. I certainly wouldn't want to share any of my established horses with someone who is just finding their feet with them. I'm not saying that to be unkind; the reality is I don't want to have to retrain things that might accidentally get untrained. Nor do I have the time to put into providing free training to someone who needs help.

I think that going into horse ownership with your eyes open and being willing to take good advice is the best way, when you are a novice. Being realistic about the amount of instruction that you're going to need and how much that will cost. Being prepared to have lessons on handling not just riding. I think a good freelance instructor would be prepared to do that, given a bit of notice they could come up with a structure for lessons.
I don't think that people shouldn't buy a horse if they are a novice, I just think they need to buy the right horse, and keep it somewhere where there is a knowledgeable YO +/- staff, or be prepared to bring that help in independently, to help along the way.

I was born into a non horsey family (you could say horse-hostile!) but my parents realised that the obsession wasn't going to go away and they were in over their heads, so they found an old skool instructor who taught me all the basics and she also advised on potential purchases.  she was fierce but she was very good and she taught me well. I am sure I made plenty of mistakes but nothing disastrous because I had a suitable pony and and I continued to have plenty of input.


----------



## Red-1 (21 September 2019)

I know as a 13yo child I would not have heeded advice to wait another year, and so I bought my own. It was a rocky road as the pony was too frisky for me really, but we got it together and made it work and he was with me until the end.

I think the success depends on 4 things.

1. Your nature, such as confidence, willingness to sift through advice and canniness to take the right advice, also willingness to put your hand in your pocket!

2. The horse. Quite often I think it is better to buy the 'horse you need' initially then upgrade in a year or so.

3. The quality of the support you get.

4. Blind luck!

As to the cost of the horse - they could vary from a 3 figure sum to a 5 figure sum! Every horse is different. One that is in their 20s but you could have some bonding and hacking, with some health issues  such as low level lameness, sweet itch etc could be in the hundreds. When we advertised my olde venter (who was 9 but did not really enjoy eventing) we would have accepted Â£8,000 (advertised at Â£8,500) but OH bought him after seeing someone try him who did not ride him sympathetically. That horse was a charmer and taught OH to ride whilst being a superstar to hunt SJ etc. But, he would have been at a price and still needed someone experienced to monitor that he was not getting above himself.


----------



## milliepops (21 September 2019)

Red-1 said:



			2. The horse. Quite often I think it is better to buy the 'horse you need' initially then upgrade in a year or so.
		
Click to expand...

this is such a good point. and this is where my terrifying instructor of yesteryear was so valuable because I wanted a flashy welsh cob, but she steered my parents towards a mid-teens pony who had been through PC for years and was fairly forgiving (but with a sense of self preservation  ) she had sweetitch and was not very fancy so wasn't what I wanted at all, but she was absolutely the right choice for me to crash through my first few years of ownership with.

We sold her to a family with 4 little girls, and she spent her old age teaching them to be riders, one after the other


----------



## JillA (21 September 2019)

Actually this time of year is probably a good time to get a winter loan of a trekking pony? Been there done it and used to being handled by inexperienced people. Worth dipping your toe in this particular water if you can find one


----------



## Red-1 (21 September 2019)

That is a good idea JillA. A neighbour had a beach donkey on loan for the winter years ago, gave her experience and looked after the donkey too. Come spring it went back to the owner and my neighbour was ready for a pony of her own.


----------



## Leo Walker (21 September 2019)

Just buy the horse! If you can afford to buy a really safe sensible novice ride and you can afford to keep it on full livery with lots of lessons, then why not? Shares and part loans get recommended all the time but they arent always all they have cracked up to be.


----------



## Red-1 (21 September 2019)

I can't emphasise enough the value in the correct livery yard in addition to the correct nature of horse.

I know one that will look after and ride the horse as their own, helping owners as and when the owners are ready. That can include riding their horse at shows, hacking their horse, standing on the school with the owners while the owners ride (although they won't give lessons - just having the moral support and suggestions is a boon) and accompanying owners out hacking. The liveries are all super supportive to each other too.

I was shattered while mum is ill and my horse went there for 8 weeks. She was schooled, competed, hacked and whenever I went I was helped and supported. I can totally see why their regular liveries make progress. Not cheap though.

Years ago a client wanted to buy a 4yo just backed horse that had maybe had 6 rides. The client was nervous and not a strong rider due to health issues. With trepidation I went with her to look at the horse, fully expecting to say no, it is not suitable. But, the horse was FAB, the yard and yard owner were top, superb. I actually advised she did buy the horse, but with the proviso it stayed at the schooling livery it was on. It has been there ever since.

At first the owner watched the horse be schooled and did the grooming etc, then when the horse was ridden that owner 'had a sit' on. The horse turned out to be a FAB show horse and had gone to the big shows, the owner enjoys riding him, even the grand kids have a ride. This is 5 years on, and the owner has just bought another youngster to do it all again as she enjoyed the experience so much, whilst keeping the now 9 year old as a prospective grandchild ride. Not cheap though!

The same client had been at another 'good' yard previously, but they were not confidence building at all and the ownership journey was not happy, even with a supposedly more suitable horse. That service was 'not cheap' either, but it was a bus crash as an owner experience.

The first two yards being run by horse people, who understand what is and is not possible, with owners who allow themselves to be helped. The third yard run by someone with all the qualifications and gear, but it just did not work.


----------



## milliepops (21 September 2019)

totally agree Red.
The yard I'm on, most are on full livery and have been there for years.  Even some of the more experienced owners still have the YO ride their horse from time to time to keep them on the right track and are very happy about that.
But you're right, the owner has to be open to being helped. One of the new owners has bought a somewhat unsuitable horse and is having a rough time with it, YO does most of the care as per the contract but she doesn't seem keen to have help in handling or riding which is a shame because it's clear that she is not really enjoying the horse, and there is help available on tap


----------



## Skib (21 September 2019)

teacups said:



			See, I agree with Skib, however that last point is the other problem. The general advice on here is 'to learn how to handle and train a horse on the ground'. If people get a dog there are puppy training classes. But for horses? If that type of training is not on offer anywhere, how are people supposed to learn? . . . . .
Those of you here who were not born into a horsey family and given a pony when you were small: how did you learn?
		
Click to expand...

I did the BHS Stage 1 horse care course at my RS. It was an evening class. BHS Stage 1 includes trotting upo for a vet. I was 65 or so at the time and was more worried about my ability than that of the horse. However it came in  useful later as an RI on another yard asked me to trot a horse up for a real vet while she observed. Including heading away from the yard. The Stage 2 class never took place as not enough people enrolled.

For ground work - It is hard to get Parelli stryle training unless one owns a horse, easier Kelly Marks style. But I did have groundwork lessons over time. If one pays properly one can usually find any tuition one wants. I had lessons in  lunging and long lining. Plus if I have a problem with a particular horse like leading my share in old age, I ask a RI for a top up lesson. I was an elderly lady and not as steady on my feet as the young yard staff.

I should make it clear that having this tuition does not mean I am brilliant either at riding or on the ground. I am actually better at imitating riders and trainers I watch than I am in a class. But I did make the effort to educate myself. As the Tik Maynard thread shows, I like learning about horses.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 September 2019)

It is hard to get Parelli stryle training unless one owns a horse
		
Click to expand...

Why anyone would want to follow a training style that includes withholding water (Pat) and beating up blind horses with a heavy lead rope clip (Linda) is another question.


----------



## JFTDWS (21 September 2019)

The "right" livery set up is as important as the "right" horse for a novice owner.  The right set up should involve having people on hand who can help you with handling, on the ground training and horse management.  However, that shouldn't rely on experienced owners who are trying to get on with their own horses - it should be someone you're willing to pay, not just for lessons but for every aspect of their expertise.  In my experience, novice owners sometimes underestimate the amount of help they need, even just asking numerous simple questions, which can make a significant impact on the "advice source" and lead to resentment if they're not paid for the time they spend dealing with these sorts of things.  It's not enough to be willing to learn - you have to be pro-active in your learning, not just willing to ask people as you go, and you have to be willing to pay for people's help as there are generally limits on how often they're willing to stop what they're doing and come and sort out your horse instead of their own.

Proper full livery is a good idea to avoid this - although you still need to be able to judge whether the yard is really doing the best for your horse as many don't, despite high prices and good reputations.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 September 2019)

I found the old threads if anyone is wondering what I'm on about.
https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/linda-parelli-teaching-how-to-hit-with-the-snap.398748/
https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/water-deprivation-as-a-training-tool.538255/


----------



## Skib (21 September 2019)

I am asked by someone superior to me on this forum why I should want to be educated by trainers who are now apparently reported as mistreating their horses.

First because in academic life one is encouraged to look at allsources and to all interpretations of them.  An American on the New Rider forum advised me to try and watch and read everyone. Never to follow a particular school or teacher. Reading Lenin or Hitler does not make one a totalitarian.

Secondly I have never been to a Parelli demo but I and my grand daughter have been well taught by trainers whowere themselves influenced by Parelli - as Tik Maynard indirectly probably was.
I also went to a demo by Leslie Desmond (author of the book on Tom Dorrance) who explained the disadvantages of Parelli  training, the habits acquired by horses may be it was yielding their quarters. I am too old now to remember.

That was  about 15 years ago - Horsemanship is cultural and develops - it was no crime in 2005 to want to look at how that was continuing.


----------



## Tonto_ (21 September 2019)

I rode and worked with horses for 9 years before I got a share, then a few years later (8months ago) I got a loan horse, Ive found it a huge jump from even sharing to loaning, so I would second others suggestions and get a share first!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (21 September 2019)

Buying your first horse is a huge step and im sure it'll be overwhelming at times but as long as you go in to it with your eyes wide open you'll be fine. I think the most important thing is to have someone experienced to support and teach you along the way. Buy something that has been there and done it, that's as bombproof as they come. Set yourself up to succeed.
I think you'd be very very lucky to find a bombproof horse with an owner that's willing to let a novice rider share it.


----------



## JFTDWS (21 September 2019)

Skib said:



			why I should want to be educated by trainers who are now apparently reported as mistreating their horses.
		
Click to expand...

Just to be clear, they're not "reported" as mistreating their horses.  There are videos of them doing it which are publicly available despite the best efforts of the Parellis.  This is not a case of "apparently reported as mistreating", it's a case of genuine and appalling mistreatment.

That said, I agree that in principle you can learn from everyone, even if all you learn is how to do it wrong.  The Parellis are a lovely demonstration of that, certainly.


----------



## Leo Walker (21 September 2019)

Its also a prime example of not knowing enough to know when something is wrong.


----------



## ycbm (21 September 2019)

Faracat said:



			Why anyone would want to follow a training style that includes withholding water (Pat) and beating up blind horses with a heavy lead rope clip (Linda) is another question.
		
Click to expand...

Not to mention Catwalk. In a packed public arena, as well. 

.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 September 2019)

ycbm said:



			Not to mention Catwalk. In a packed public arena, as well. 

.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that one was awful. 

RE Skib's post (number 28 on this thread) I have to admit that I initially misread it and thought that they were saying that you needed to own your own horse to do Parelli because the owner of a share/part loan horse was unlikely to give permission for it to be done on a horse which is not Parelli trained. On re-reading I now think that they meant that you need your own horse to take part in the Parelli demonstrations/clinics.

However, I did not intend to imply that I was superior to Skib. I don't know where they got that impression from, but I am sorry that they felt I had done so. I guess it's the joy of the written word on forums again - people can read it with a tone that was not intended by the writer.


----------



## MissTyc (22 September 2019)

One of the reasons I tend to advise new owners to get a share or a loan before buying their own, is that once you are riding every day you tend to improve very quickly and expectations etc change quickly.  I know many people who have 2-3 horses because they rushed into buying the first and sensibly bought something that could teach them a thing or two ... but then that love horse #1 gave them the confidence to go a bit faster, jump a bit higher ... and so horse #2 came along  and so on!  Some people find it easy enough to sell horses on, but others seem to find it very hard to say goodbye.


----------



## Moogleberry (23 September 2019)

Hi

I havenâ€™t read all the replies so may be repeating what others have said, I was in your position and bought my boy four years ago.

Owning and being in a riding school are so different itâ€™s unbelievable. I bought a fab little cob gelding easy in the ground not the most comfortable ride, but safe! He has thrown plenty at us to deal with and I would not have wanted anything hotter or more lively. I have a great support network including a very capable daughter to ride him out and about to test him in new situations for me. I have an amazing instructor who has supported us no end. Our yard (we are on DIY) is really supportive and you canâ€™t overestimate how important that is

Now we have bought a lorry and Iâ€™m boxing out to dressage comps and fun rides and clinics and having a great time.

Choose your yard, instructor and most importantly horse with great care, take an instructor to view with you and try out the horse as much as you can (hacking, in the school, loading, lifting feet, catching from the field etc etc) and youâ€™ll have a blast and learn a lot!


----------



## 9tails (23 September 2019)

Join dodgy dealers on facebook and steer clear of any that have a bad reputation.  Many of these prey on the just-out-of-riding-school clients.


----------



## ezililaur (23 September 2019)

You sound like you're going in with your eyes wide open. 

As you have the support network and will be on full livery I would take the plunge. There's never really a "right time" to buy a horse.  I take it you have been doing things like mucking out and grooming at the riding school? Turning out and bringing in? Just be careful when you start to view horses. Really take your time and try to have a couple of viewings. Don't feel rushed or pushed in to anything. Take someone very knowledgable and get the horse vetted. Don't give too much away when it comes to what you're looking for when talking with a seller. They sometimes have a way of making the horse sound perfect for you.

You never stop learning with horses, every day is a school day. No matter how long you've been around them, we all hear or see something you've never heard about or seen before!


----------



## Trouper (25 September 2019)

I love your enthusiasm CG and the very sensible approach you are taking to having your own horse.  There may be a way of combining all the advice you have had on here and your own wishes and that is to go to the horse charities and see what they have that might suit you.  You can talk through your abilities and the horses' characteristics for as long as you like and try many to find the right one.  The beauty of it is that the horse might stay with you for its life but if your riding and caring abilities "outgrow" the horse there is a safe home waiting for him if/when you want to move on to something else.  You have nothing to lose!!


----------



## Charlie_girl (30 September 2019)

9tails said:



			Join dodgy dealers on facebook and steer clear of any that have a bad reputation.  Many of these prey on the just-out-of-riding-school clients.
		
Click to expand...

Wow Iâ€™ve been looking at the dodgey dealer Facebook page. Wow, there are so many people that falsely advertise the horses - definitely an eye opener. Thank you for suggesting


----------



## Charlie_girl (30 September 2019)

Moogleberry said:



			Hi

I havenâ€™t read all the replies so may be repeating what others have said, I was in your position and bought my boy four years ago.

Owning and being in a riding school are so different itâ€™s unbelievable. I bought a fab little cob gelding easy in the ground not the most comfortable ride, but safe! He has thrown plenty at us to deal with and I would not have wanted anything hotter or more lively. I have a great support network including a very capable daughter to ride him out and about to test him in new situations for me. I have an amazing instructor who has supported us no end. Our yard (we are on DIY) is really supportive and you canâ€™t overestimate how important that is

Now we have bought a lorry and Iâ€™m boxing out to dressage comps and fun rides and clinics and having a great time.

Choose your yard, instructor and most importantly horse with great care, take an instructor to view with you and try out the horse as much as you can (hacking, in the school, loading, lifting feet, catching from the field etc etc) and youâ€™ll have a blast and learn a lot!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your experience and supportive words! Itâ€™s a big new world but Iâ€™m excited!!


----------



## Barton Bounty (30 September 2019)

Have you found anything yet?


----------



## HazuraJane (1 October 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			The "right" livery set up is as important as the "right" horse for a novice owner.  The right set up should involve having people on hand who can help you with handling, on the ground training and horse management.  However, that shouldn't rely on experienced owners who are trying to get on with their own horses - it should be someone you're willing to pay, not just for lessons but for every aspect of their expertise.  In my experience, novice owners sometimes underestimate the amount of help they need, even just asking numerous simple questions, which can make a significant impact on the "advice source" and lead to resentment if they're not paid for the time they spend dealing with these sorts of things.  It's not enough to be willing to learn - you have to be pro-active in your learning, not just willing to ask people as you go, and you have to be willing to pay for people's help as there are generally limits on how often they're willing to stop what they're doing and come and sort out your horse instead of their own.

Proper full livery is a good idea to avoid this - although you still need to be able to judge whether the yard is really doing the best for your horse as many don't, despite high prices and good reputations.
		
Click to expand...

This reply is so solid and true. As a beginner, I paid a trainer to work with my horse, give me lessons on my horse, and I also gave the trainer cash every now and again for putting up with my oddly specific questions whilst the trainer was doing other jobs on the yard. As a result, my reputation remained that of a beginner but the difference was, I was a beginner who was (hopefully) respected for knowing what I DIDN'T know. The wear and tear that constant questions (and you will have them) take on the relationships within the livery yard should not be underestimated.


----------

